# Mixing all my shampoo packets. Good idea or not?



## Nightgem (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been going through all my beauty products in an attempt to consolidate them. I have tons of shampoo and conditioner packets (all different brands) and I hate using them one by one in the shower. (pet peeve of mine) Years back I combined alot of them into single bottles of shampoo and conditioner but can't remember if it was a good idea or not




Have any of you done this? I have so many different ones all over the place in baskets and drawers ect... I need to say that while I do color my hair it is always soft and easy to style and I do mix up the products I use every few weeks or so. So help please...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a massive collection of hair care samples.

I poured all the shampoos in one bottle and all the conditioners in another.

Worked out well and cleaned up the closet at the same time.

I didn't do any blending with the styling products though. Sometimes the ingredients don't  react well together and can have a "piling" consistency that won't disolve in the hair.

I would just used those as they are.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think it's a good idea. Ingredients might counteract one another and you may be creating something that can couase more harm than good.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree that this might cause a reaction. If I end up not having enough of one shampoo in the shower and I need to mix in a little bit to get the job done, I'll do that. It just seems that mixing a large amount of different products with all kinds of ingredients in them and just letting that all sit there might cause a nasty reaction.


----------



## Nightgem (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for your input I was kinda worried about the mixing of the shampoos. I figured there could be some chemical interactions.  Guess I'm going to have to figure some other way to do this.


----------

